# Application messagerie



## chris75000 (2 Février 2016)

Bonjour, utilisant à la fois la messagerie d'origine de l'iPhone ainsi que hanghout, j'aurais voulu savoir si je peux mettre hanghout comme messagerie par défaut?. 
Merci. 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Larme (3 Février 2016)

Hangout par "défaut" ? Comment ça ? Tu veux dire sur une fiche contact, si tu appuies sur l'icône avec une bulle ? Sûrement possible.


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2016)

Larme a dit:


> Hangout par "défaut" ? Comment ça ? Tu veux dire sur une fiche contact, si tu appuies sur l'icône avec une bulle ? Sûrement possible.



Si c'est aussi faisable que pour la localisation avec Google Maps dans Contacts, bonne chance ...


----------



## Larme (3 Février 2016)

_Oops. J'peux plus modifier mon précédent commentaire, la fin de ce dernier corrigé: Sûrement *im*possible*

_


----------



## chris75000 (17 Février 2016)

Larme a dit:


> _Oops. J'peux plus modifier mon précédent commentaire, la fin de ce dernier corrigé: Sûrement *im*possible*
> _


J'ai pas compris ton explication désolé
lol


----------

